# Food for thought



## GaryHibbert (Apr 11, 2022)

Since I'm older than dirt, I can really relate to this one--it's what I grew up with.  And it's soooooo true.  Too bad it's not required watching.
Gary


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 11, 2022)

Ahh, Richard Pryor was the best....I must be same generation as you.

HT


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 11, 2022)

Well said Gary, now a days you can’t blink without offending someone!  Such BS… Agree, some of those need watching!


----------



## clifish (Apr 11, 2022)

I remember pryor saying after he lit himself on fire free basing..."Cocaine is God's way of saying you have too much money"!


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 11, 2022)

Blazing saddles!  Great Movie!  Lots of greatness there.  Grew up watching reruns of The Jefferson's and All in the Family.  Loved Richard Pryor as well.


----------



## motocrash (Apr 11, 2022)

I too shall date myself, I grew up listening to Richard on Vinyl.
Mudbone Rules!
"746 miles on one tank of gas!"
"Little tiny feets"
"And it's deep too!"
Seems like Blazing Saddles was on tv every other weekend....
Ahh, the good old days.


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 11, 2022)

Oh man! I grew up with all of those by proxy…..my parents or my friends parents watching/listening. Then into 80s and 90s it was still cool. I think Blazing Saddles is one of the greatest movies of all time. Don’t remember anyone getting offended back then!


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 11, 2022)

Soooooo true  !
We are now the United States of the Affended. 
No way would any of those fly in today's world.
Riots, protesters and pulled advertising....

Keith


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 11, 2022)

Some people would Bitch if you hung em with a new rope.

I tell anyone who will listen that it's just too easy to live in this country, if your as easily offended, and ready to complain about the slightest inconvenience,  as most Americans seem to be today.

I've also told many people  that day time soap opera's made it OK for Americans to treat their neighbors horribly. 

WAKE UP AMURICA!!


----------



## clifish (Apr 11, 2022)

Who here watched the series "Soap"  saw a few episodes yesterday


----------



## schlotz (Apr 11, 2022)

'Soap' sitcom with Billy Crystal was a riot! Loved how Burt would go invisible...


----------



## clifish (Apr 11, 2022)

schlotz said:


> 'Soap' sitcom with Billy Crystal was a riot! Loved how Burt would go invisible...


I loved Chuck and Bob!


----------



## schlotz (Apr 11, 2022)

"Did you know the light in the fridge stays on?"


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 11, 2022)

Soap was the classic satire.
George Carlin explained life so practically


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 12, 2022)

George Carlin could've given a Master Class on life.  I got his Album AM+PM or AM+FM when it first came out mid 70's.  I still remember a lot of it.  Saw him live in the 90's.  Blazing Saddles one of my top 3 favorites.  I often joke with friends, can you imagine if they made that today?  It would be front page news worldwide, lol.  All of these are so funny, and not meant to offend.  Let's not forget the incomparable Don Rickles either.  It's all to make us laugh, and we need laughter more than ever.  Soap was groundbreaking and hilarious.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 12, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> George Carlin could've given a Master Class on life.  I got his Album AM+PM or AM+FM when it first came out mid 70's.  I still remember a lot of it.  Saw him live in the 90's.  Blazing Saddles one of my top 3 favorites.  I often joke with friends, can you imagine if they made that today?  It would be front page news worldwide, lol.  All of these are so funny, and not meant to offend.  Let's not forget the incomparable Don Rickles either.  It's all to make us laugh, and we need laughter more than ever.  Soap was groundbreaking and hilarious.


I was going to mention Don Rickles. Just think if he did those roasts today?   

Different time for sure.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 12, 2022)

Good one Gary!  Sure alot of laughs going on here now! 

Ryan


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 12, 2022)

clifish said:


> Who here watched the series "Soap"  saw a few episodes yesterday


   I was in grade school when that was on.  Used to watch in with my mom every week.  Wonder how bad the reactions would be to a character like the major these days, with his "shell shock".


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 13, 2022)

Let’s not forget that Pryor helped rewrite the script for Blazing Saddles.


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 13, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Let’s not forget that Pryor helped rewrite the script for Blazing Saddles.


True, he's give co writing credit I thought.  I wonder why Pryor didn't play the role of Sheriff?  Cleavon Little was a bigger star at the time I think, for about a minute, lol.


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 13, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> True, he's give co writing credit I thought.  I wonder why Pryor didn't play the role of Sheriff?  Cleavon Little was a bigger star at the time I think, for about a minute, lol.


I forgot about that. I found this blurb from “Vulture”
“Richard Pryor was one of five writers who worked on Mel Brooks’s 1974 western comedy _Blazing Saddles_, and he was Brooks’s original choice for the lead role. On the movie’s DVD commentary, Brooks recalls going “on bended knee to every studio executive” to try to convince them to hire Pryor, but rumors about Pryor’s mental health and drug use, as well as his vulgar stand-up act, caused the studio to reject the idea. Cleavon Little did a great job in the role and certainly plays it differently than Pryor would have, often serving as the straight man where Pryor is more prone to being the funny one. Still, it would have been fun to see what this classic would have been like with Richard Pryor in the lead role. Pryor had tackled racial politics at length in his stand-up act and this was a great opportunity for him to address similar subject matter on the big screen. Pryor and Gene Wilder always had great chemistry together, too, and the two of them starring in a film that’s more acclaimed and successful than anything they actually made as a team is a missed opportunity for both actors”


----------



## h8that4u (Apr 13, 2022)

What about Hogans Hero's???


----------



## old sarge (Apr 13, 2022)

This was good fun back in the day OR folks just wanted to stay quiet. In any event, as corny and bad as it is at the beginning, the 15 minute mark would be considered mean spirited and racist.  Keep in mind this was Howdy Doody!


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 14, 2022)

Man dont forget the comedians of the '80s! Andrew Dice Clay, Sam Kennison, Heck even Bob Saget would have sent todays kids into their safe space.
Jim


----------

